# Revell '41 Willy's



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Figured I'd get off the diorama for a bit so I put this together.
























This has to be one of the best car kits I've had the pleasure to build. Very little cleanup, excellent fit I'd recommend it to anyone out there.
Dave


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks darn sharp! Love the colors


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

VERY clean and neat. One of my favorite cars !


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful job on the paint, looks perfect!


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

That is some nice paint right there. All that chrome on the engine is cool too.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all. I started out with Tamiya fine gray primer. Then the Tamiya red, masked it off the next day and shot the black, again Tamiya. The next day I put down the decals and the day after that I shot several coats of Omni automotive clear. 

Again thanks!! Dave


----------



## Fibroman (Feb 21, 2014)

That is a sweet looking ride! Love the paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks darn good. I built the same kit painted the same way but its not as shiny as yours!


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Dave*

Great paint job what camara you using---dom


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Dave*

Dave, also that green floor-are you using a photo bucket -the paint job looks great--dom


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments all.

Dom, I use an older model D3100 Nikon with a standard 55mm lens. The floor is just green poster board, I like the color contrast. I do use photobucket but am looking (not very hard but looking) for an easier alternative. Photobucket got "improved" a little while back and I, being an old guy, find it harder to use. It seems like when I finally figure out how to use something someone comes along and "improves" it to make it more user friendly?


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*41 willy,s*

thanks dave i amm doing about the same but your,s came out so clear-keep up the good work ----DOM


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking build ! Fantastic paint job !! And I love the choice of colors !!! Red & Black has always been one of my favorite color combinations on a car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW, excellent job !


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice ride there Dave. You did an awesome job. I have wanted this kit, and now you have made me want it more!!!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks much all. And vypurr I'd definitely recommend this one.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Want!


----------

